# Best brand of Valerian?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been taking Valerian off and on for a while now and find it really helps me relax. Problem is I'm fairly clueless about brand names. I don't know who makes the best stuff? I'm guessing GNC has acceptable quality? Price is an issue but not so much if there's a brand that is significantly better than the rest. I'm in the midwest in the US if that matters. TIA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

NOW brand


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> NOW brand


 Thanks. Any idea of any brick and mortar chains that sell it? I'm seeing it online but I don't see any familiar retail B&M stores.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

SOLGAR and NOW, maybe others


----------

